# Ok, grow tents...what do you tell the landlord/family/friends it is?



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm itching to get a 2'x4'x7' grow tent, (black outside, silver inside) but the obvious question/problem is, what the fuck do you tell your landlord/family/friends it is if they see it and are curious/nosy?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in the same boat man, I have a veg cab that is made out of 2x4's and b&w poly plastic. I hope there are some creative out there lol


----------



## Kingb420 (Mar 9, 2009)

lol good question, say "its a surprise" and leave it at that


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Mar 9, 2009)

you put clothes in it! and if they ask what all the wiring is just say it takes out wrinkes but you cant say how it works because you are working on a patent lol


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 9, 2009)

''let me see inside''.....


----------



## G33kDro (Mar 9, 2009)

its an ice fishing tent.


----------



## Zoobear (Mar 9, 2009)

I would tell them its a darkroom for photographs. for your new hobby oO


----------



## aladdin2685 (Mar 9, 2009)

swim's got a garage that they paint cars in? with all the fans to suck the air out.
that would be the basis of what you got going on. it is a sterile enviorment that you do your art work of some sort. get the picture. sterile means get the heck out! they will get the picture. DONE.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 10, 2009)

the purpose of a grow tent is not to disguise your grow from your friends / family / landlord. its to better control the environment.

You should NOT be growing with ANY of these people even able to catch a glimpse of the tent. Growing weed is all about Location, Location, Location. You obviously don't have it. Keep looking until you find it ... or don't grow.
.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 10, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> the purpose of a grow tent is not to disguise your grow from your friends / family / landlord. its to better control the environment.
> 
> You should NOT be growing with ANY of these people even able to catch a glimpse of the tent. Growing weed is all about Location, Location, Location. You obviously don't have it. Keep looking until you find it ... or don't grow.
> .


I'm already growing, in a small closet in the front of the house, but it'll get way too hot in there this summer, (it's already 85f in there with the light running and the fan on). And the smell is very obvious throughout the apartment, (even in the hallway outside) during flowering. I wanted a grow tent in the back room where I could control the temp better and exhaust thru the window in the back of the house. 

So far the darkroom idea and the sterile artwork tent idea are the best excuses...should we ever need one. No one goes in the back room anyways. I think I'd feel safer if I already had my grow card, but I don't think it protects you from being evicted for growing.


----------



## juststartin (Mar 10, 2009)

say its some sort of clothes drying tent, or like a standing sun bed!!


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 10, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> I'm already growing, in a small closet in the front of the house, but it'll get way too hot in there this summer, (it's already 85f in there with the light running and the fan on). And the smell is very obvious throughout the apartment, (even in the hallway outside) during flowering. I wanted a grow tent in the back room where I could control the temp better and exhaust thru the window in the back of the house.
> 
> So far the darkroom idea and the sterile artwork tent idea are the best excuses...should we ever need one. No one goes in the back room anyways. I think I'd feel safer if I already had my grow card, but I don't think it protects you from being evicted for growing.


 
Ur walking a thin line man. By your own admission your grow can be smelled in the hallway (in an apartment building, no less). I'd say you need to tighten your game up, and fast, amigo. Apartments are a bad idea all around. But for god's sake get some serious carbon control or don't piss around man.

And hell ya, get your Medical Card man, but forget about worrying about being evicted, and start worrying about the Po-Po and losing your freedom. damn.
.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 10, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> Ur walking a thin line man. By your own admission your grow can be smelled in the hallway (in an apartment building, no less). I'd say you need to tighten your game up, and fast, amigo. Apartments are a bad idea all around. But for god's sake get some serious carbon control or don't piss around man.
> 
> And hell ya, get your Medical Card man, but forget about worrying about being evicted, and start worrying about the Po-Po and losing your freedom. damn.
> .


I have to agree. NO BODY should be able to smell your shit. I use cabinets in an apartment in a back room that only I use. Both have carbon scrubbers etc... along with really good lLOCKS. Landlords or anybody else cant get in to see what it is and have no right to as it is not their property. This was my main purpose for moving out of the closet and into cabinets.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree... Very bad idea about the apartment man. 

Get your card .. Migraines is all you need and i think you have that... 

In any case carbon filter is a must... If you cant afford one then i would recommend the ONA bucket thing... you have to recharge every week to two weeks.. but it works and it will smell like you do laundry all day... LOL..

Also, When you buy your tent you can make your own carbon filters on the exhaust (s)... you can buy carbon sheets they sell for air filter and vacuums in wallyworld... 

In this pic i have a self made ONA bucket on the exhaust... This is when i used to flower in a cabinet... Now i have the Dr120 and need carbon filters.


----------



## Mazon (Mar 11, 2009)

Tell them its not yours its your friends and that your just holding it for him for awhile until he has more space in his storage and TO NOT TOUCH IT because you dont want to pay your friend money if you break it! lol


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 11, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> Ur walking a thin line man. By your own admission your grow can be smelled in the hallway (in an apartment building, no less). I'd say you need to tighten your game up, and fast, amigo. Apartments are a bad idea all around. But for god's sake get some serious carbon control or don't piss around man.
> 
> And hell ya, get your Medical Card man, but forget about worrying about being evicted, and start worrying about the Po-Po and losing your freedom. damn.
> .


Yeah, you could smell it a few months ago, not right now...but in another 2-3 months it'll stink. There's no way my landlord hasn't smelled it, this place smells like pot all day too, he probably doesn't care because it actually made the hallway smell better. I won't care how much it stinks once I finally get my card, it won't really matter. The last apartment I lived in, the kids downstairs stunk the hallway up so badly with their dank bud 24/7, it hid anything I had. Not too worried about the cops, used to have plants in the livingroom, outside on a deck and in a backyard garden 10 years ago...never tended to them seriously or had them flower though.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 11, 2009)

genfranco said:


> I agree... Very bad idea about the apartment man.
> 
> Get your card .. Migraines is all you need and i think you have that...
> 
> ...


Migraines and IBS, I'll be trying to talk the doc into it again in a few days, it didn't work the first time. 

When/if I get a tent I'll have inline fans, exhaust, etc. that should help with the smell...carbon is expensive...I'd go with those carbon sheets though.


----------



## genfranco (Mar 11, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> Migraines and IBS, I'll be trying to talk the doc into it again in a few days, it didn't work the first time.
> 
> When/if I get a tent I'll have inline fans, exhaust, etc. that should help with the smell...carbon is expensive...I'd go with those carbon sheets though.



It didnt work the first time?  Dude, you go to the regular doctor...

you say:  doc, I sleep like shit.. back pains.. leg pains... migraines all the time I need something stronger than tylenol.

He say: ok try these "______" .

he will most likely prescribe you believe it or not some Anti Depressant, Or something else... But that doesnt matter to you... You dont even fill the prescription.. you dont buy the meds or anything... You take that presricption to the POT DOCTOR (medicann) I think its medicann-usa.com 

Not sure.. search it man. Im guessing you do live in cali right? 

See the deal is that once any doctor has prescribed you "anydrug" then the pot doctor has the same right to recommend marijuana if it falls under the guidlines. Pain and migrains falls under the guidlines. Therefore the POT DOCTOR is covered because another DOCTOR has given you a drug. 

Its that simple. Really it is. 

Good luck to all....


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 12, 2009)

genfranco said:


> It didnt work the first time?  Dude, you go to the regular doctor...
> 
> you say:  doc, I sleep like shit.. back pains.. leg pains... migraines all the time I need something stronger than tylenol.
> 
> ...


I'm in RI, there's no pot doctor here...


----------



## dirt clean (Mar 12, 2009)

i am medical and committed to growing in an apt. i grow in a tent. I am ok i think because i am so in the mind to grow some pot and fuck these opiates i am willing to sleep in the living room so i can leaves the ozone generator on in the bedroom. 


you gotta make sacrifices like a feind and work around the plants, they will not work around you where the law is concerned.


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 12, 2009)

I want a tent just so I have more room and control over temp/airflow...an ozone generator is out of my league though, you can only grow 12 plants in this state anyways...legally....


----------



## The Spider Silva (Mar 12, 2009)

"Spiritual concentration area"


----------



## pureTHC (Mar 13, 2009)

Well the way i see it if its ur own house simply put it some where were u can regulate where ppl go in yo house, and if your friends cant be trusted around ur plants then its time to make new ones buddy, but if not, then say ur training to be a flowerist or something and u want to do research on certain plants AND WHEN THEY ASK TO SEE SAY NO THEY ARE IN A CRITICAL STAGE WRIGHT NOW ITS A STERELIZED ROOM U KILL THE PLANT IF U GO IN OR NEAR IT


----------



## FLoJo (Mar 13, 2009)

kind of off topic but man do i want one of those growlab 9x7 by 9x7 tents.. saw one at my local hydro place and they are soooo pimp hah


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 13, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> kind of off topic but man do i want one of those growlab 9x7 by 9x7 tents.. saw one at my local hydro place and they are soooo pimp hah


I'm looking at a 2x4x6...just need to solve the landlord/repair man "what if?" problem...


----------



## FLoJo (Mar 13, 2009)

you could always take apart the ducting, and stack a bunch of empty boxes around it and say the room is for storage hehe


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 13, 2009)

tell them its your time machine and they will turn round and say your growing cannabis. you need to have a plan when you know someone is coming round take the tent dpwn and put the plants up in the loft when they fuck off put the tent back up.


----------



## ddot773 (Mar 13, 2009)

im lovin this thread right about now. on the verge of gettin a tent myself.. i have the same questions. 
just wondering, how many fans do you need to run in one of those tents to keep it cool? 1 or 2. exhaust and a intake? or can you use 1?

i was under the impression that the carbon filters are made of carbon. couldnt you just crush up some charcoal and fill it back up when you the carbon filter runs out?
is there anyway you can make your own filters that fit the tent?


----------



## genfranco (Mar 13, 2009)

ddot773 said:


> im lovin this thread right about now. on the verge of gettin a tent myself.. i have the same questions.
> just wondering, how many fans do you need to run in one of those tents to keep it cool? 1 or 2. exhaust and a intake? or can you use 1?
> 
> i was under the impression that the carbon filters are made of carbon. couldnt you just crush up some charcoal and fill it back up when you the carbon filter runs out?
> is there anyway you can make your own filters that fit the tent?



wassup man..High as hell and figured id jump in..lol

OK so, As far as the tent temps n shit. 

You can get away with going minimal and using just one of those 150$ duct fan types. air extraction... the pull from the fan alone would bring in fresh air from the vents (if you set up the hood efficently). Of course if the tent is sitting in a room that is hot then it wont matter how many fans you got going. therefore people bring in fresh air using fans from a cool temp room.

i for one dont duct fresh air from another room.... so whatever my garage temp is at then that is what i have to work with....all i have to make sure is that the hot air produced by the light doesnt stay in the garage. summer growing is tough and expensive with ac units n shit. I would recommend growing indoors in a room that has central heat an air so you can control the intake temps easy. 

I use 4 inch muffin fans that use little power. A blower would be nice but im already at max power as far as my circuit entails.. when i run new circuits i might go that route...but i must say with the fan setup i have going it works really well... Flower at night.... during the day use the power for ac if needed in the summer times... 

The two intake fans are 8 inch duct fans from HD... i have the 6 inch reducers and ducting to them and they provide some good air into the tent. 1 on each side. 

Then the light hole... I leave the hood open on one side.... added a fan at that end pushing through the hood and added another fan at the other end of the hood pulling from it into ducting that goes out of the tent.

the hole at top (that usually people hook up to the hood.. the side i leave open.) there i put some ducting hanging over above the hood extracting hot air that accumulates at the top... Heat rises... 

Here are some pics.... 1000 words right.




























Good luck


----------



## fat sam (Mar 13, 2009)

i dont tell them its anything, as soon as i started growing i changed the locks to the front door and put the tent in its own room if random people finding your tent are a real danger maybe you should give more thought to growing


----------



## ARTFART (Mar 13, 2009)

Darkroom is the best excuses but like DaGambler said location is the key!


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 14, 2009)

fat sam said:


> i dont tell them its anything, as soon as i started growing i changed the locks to the front door and put the tent in its own room if random people finding your tent are a real danger maybe you should give more thought to growing


No random people, just a "what if?" situation...like gee, what if the landlord or gas repair man comes in and gets a glimpse of a big black tent in a back room with light coming out of it and asks "what's that?".


----------



## genfranco (Mar 14, 2009)

HailTheLeaf said:


> No random people, just a "what if?" situation...like gee, what if the landlord or gas repair man comes in and gets a glimpse of a big black tent in a back room with light coming out of it and asks "what's that?".


you say " yo momma" and walk them out. 



P.S. It has to be YO Momma. Not Your mom It wont work otherwise...kinda nerdy....ya dig? LOL... whatup Motherscratchers!...  puff puff give the God bud here.


----------



## theplantkiller420 (Mar 14, 2009)

put it in a room behind a locked door. no one will auto think of growing weed everyone has something worth locking up. it doesnt matter what you say it is, if its out side your risk of getting caught is 10fold, what if you were acting suspicious when you told them its a dark room, it will peak their interest and they will prob blab to everyone about what they think it is.


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 14, 2009)

Right On Right On, Lock That Shit Up !

heheh.

and get some fugg'n carbon control while ur at it 
.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 14, 2009)

tell them its the ionic breeze 2,000 a prototype air purifier don't open it or the filter will blow apart


----------



## DaGambler (Mar 14, 2009)

time machine !
.


----------



## LastOneLeft (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Everyone, nice thread started here.

I'm on my way to purchase on of these tents (darkroom speifically but cant find it at my hydro store) but I heard Sun hut and Bud boxes are good too. Either way, the ability to tare this unit down in hours and pack it in a "moving box" and store it aways if anything happen (god forbid that) is the reason why I'm sticking to this route. I can also sleep knowing that I also dont have to do any repairs to the house 

Thats just my two cent...

LastOneLeft

Longevity is the key...


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 14, 2009)

The dark room thing would work for me as I love photography. I have several high end cameras, so I doubt anyone I would have over would be the wiser.


----------



## godbox (Mar 15, 2009)

i thought maybe u could say "camping wardrobe" portable wardrobe for camping


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 15, 2009)

Or a sweat lodge...or tanning room...but then they'd probably want to see it...


----------



## Toppers (Mar 15, 2009)

You tell them you're growing Shiitake mushrooms. No, you can't open the tent and show them that would disturb the dark period. Actually you grow shiitakes in almost identical tents except for the bright lights and noisy exhaust. 

Have some fresh ones on hand from the grocery store (unpackaged) to "pay off" any suspicious people.


----------



## lawsofnaturetheoriesofman (Mar 18, 2009)

I would say have other vegetables and plants around the house or balcony. I plan on telling the new apartment complex Im moving to that Im a vegetarian so when I have a balcony full of tomatoes, carrots, lettuce etc and if they then see my quite large grow tent indoors placed in my bedroom during an inspection I would simply talk about being a vegetarian and growing my own food since smell will be under control with a coal filter and other sprays. I've been thinking about this for quite sometime and this seems to be a good cover. 

Quick question: What seems to be this issue with using a 1000 watt light in an apartment? Is this something that would be a red flag to a complex? I'll have a 1000 hps for flowering and an 8 tube fluorescent for veg that will run together. Thanks


----------



## easygrinder (Mar 18, 2009)

buy yourself an old style camera, have a few lenses lying around the place, then you can tell them its your dark room for processing pics, the cables are for the equipment inside, and can you go in, no you fucking can't now go make me a sandwich bitch


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, I've got houseplants and herbs all over the place indoors, and plan to have a full veggie garden outside in the backyard this spring...and I also have cameras and camera parts laying around...so now I've got options. Thanks guys...the only issues with a 1000w I can think of in an apartment would either be energy use or heat...I'm only running a 400w myself.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 18, 2009)

well here is my 2 cents...first, as far as explaining "what is that" to anyone...the key here is try not to have it noticed in the first place! as my grandmother used to tell me..;"pervention is better than cure"! second, didn't u say u have a back room?? well buddy u haved solved your own problem right there! put it in that room and set-up to your specs...the beautiful thing about that room is you can "lock it"!! go out and buy separate locks for it! it's your place, so it's your privacy! parents,friends, girlfriend,landlord whoever are included! and third, about that repair man....now seriously, what the hell would he have to repair in a regular bedroom??? the wall, cealing or floor???! NO! the main thing, lke a few ppl haved said in this thread is location! plan, plan, plan, then implement....hope this helps


----------



## dj crane (Mar 18, 2009)

Zoobear said:


> I would tell them its a darkroom for photographs. for your new hobby oO


 
If your LIGHT can't be seen from outside, this IS your best hope. this way you can say they can't look inside cause it will ruin the pics. in order for this to have any hope of working you have to start telling people who may see it, your gonna start photograpy, this is the only way to sell it, they have to think you started a new hobby. i have used this and it works, you just have to start tellin them now you are starting photography


----------



## willywooper (Mar 18, 2009)

Easy... You like to hire midgets to give you private shows in there !!!!


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 18, 2009)

genfranco said:


> you say " yo momma" and walk them out.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It has to be YO Momma. Not Your mom It wont work otherwise...kinda nerdy....ya dig? LOL... whatup Motherscratchers!...  puff puff give the God bud here.



or you can say "Ya mudda" like Carl from Aqua Teen Hunger Force would



Good to see you around the forums genfranco, you're the shit bro


----------



## VancouverMover (Mar 18, 2009)

Best Post i've read since i have been here, you are all fucking helarious. But seriously friend i think you should deff put it in a back room with a unique lock if that room has a closet that your new tent will fit in... EVEN better!!! no one is going into someone elses closet in a locked room there isnt shit in your closet probably not even wiring, That is great news... no repair man. But friend what your really need to think about is smell control, if your herb is that stinky you need a filter. I dont care if you got a medical card. You want your shiesty neighbor that everyone has smelling that and kicking down your door while you arent home to reap what your hard work and hard earned money has gone into for 2-5 months? No, nobody does. If you search filters or air control or something like that on this forum you can find several amazing, and amazingly cheap alternatives to the expensive carbon filters that most grow supply stores and sites sell. They are DIY but stuff that anyone could do (even a girl) believe me I am not very handy.. Anyway I hope this helps. And remember you can never be too careful. No one is sitting in Jail thinking man i wish i wouldn't have tried harder to not get caught.

_VancouverMover_


----------



## livesoul (Mar 19, 2009)

Yo man i would try to find something that is the same dimension as your grow box and that comes in a box. Like if the grow box was the size of a refrigerator, and somehow you could get a box that a refrigerator comes in (shit do they come in boxes?) and just slide the box over it. That way it looks like some appliance or piece of furniture just still in the box. PS. It sounds like a good idea in my head, worth mentioning that im blitzed off my mind on some Northern Lights...


----------



## lead (Mar 19, 2009)

put a military camo or ghillie net over it, trust me, even if they spot it they won't wanna go inside lol


----------



## sophanox (Apr 10, 2009)

I had this problem as well, as I rent my flat. I just decided to buy a cheap wardrobe off ebay that more or less fitted the dimensions I needed (they're actually cheaper than a grow tent). Then all you do is put a few posters on the doors, stick a coat peg or two on it and throw some jackets on there and bam - standard wardrobe that no one would bother looking in. Place it near a plug socket so you dont have power cables everywhere, muffle your fans appropiately (check icmag diy guides) and just make it as inconspicious as possible. Dont leave nutes lying around etc.

You can buy a small cabinet and use that as a veg chamber, and buy an old server case off ebay to store mother plants or male plants.

There's plenty of ways to be stealthy, just dont make it obvious you're growing - your landlord as no reason to suspect that your growing so he's not gonna see a cupboard n think omg stealth grow room.

Hope this helped amigo


----------



## Skylight (Apr 11, 2009)

Get into photography and tell them it's a black room. That will solve several of you problems, it explains the wiring, why they can't look in it and why it needs to be sealed. But IF your going to do this then you need to do some homework to back it up, look on ebay for a cheap camera, get some supplies for film development and leave them around the house.

Hope this helps.


----------



## doobiee (Apr 11, 2009)

tell them you keep your guns in there? lol


----------



## Jriggs (Apr 15, 2009)

like said originally the tent is for contol of the enviroment not security. 
What i would do .. get a wardrobe and rebuild it from the inside.. put it in aback room and no one will ask or think twice. 

if you say a darkroom, where are the pictures? 
remember the first rule tell no one -- a tent in our apartment is almost as bad ... dont let us read a thread or in hte newspaper saying i got busted.... 


be smart..


----------



## linux420 (Jun 29, 2009)

I told my landlady that it was a grow tent for my medical marijuana garden. 
I then showed her my recommendation and told her all about how it worked. 
I also asked her to never have any maintenance people in my apartment without me present as the contents of my grow tent are high value and a target for unscrupulous people.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2009)

vacation closet? as said, i'd use a wardrobe or something instead.


----------



## thisoldshack (Jun 29, 2009)

Zoobear said:


> I would tell them its a darkroom for photographs. for your new hobby oO



tried this one my mom called bullshit on me


----------



## 001 (Jun 29, 2009)

disguise it, say its for clothes, throw some cloths over it and shit. turn off fans and set extraction on to lowest.

hid wires or place a small clock on top and discuise the wire so it looks like it goes in to the clock;

be creative


----------



## HailTheLeaf (Jun 30, 2009)

linux420 said:


> I told my landlady that it was a grow tent for my medical marijuana garden.
> I then showed her my recommendation and told her all about how it worked.
> I also asked her to never have any maintenance people in my apartment without me present as the contents of my grow tent are high value and a target for unscrupulous people.


In a sane world, that would work well...unfortunately I live in America, where that still won't fly with most landlords. That and I've got at least 1-2 weeks before I've got my card. I've got the tent though, so fuck it.

I'd like to know where anyone gets off telling another person what naturally occurring plants they can grow and use in the first place...1984 anyone? If that's not controlling, abusive behavior, I don't know what is...you've got intimidation, hyper active response, (having stormtroopers drag you off to jail for growing or smoking or even possession) fear, guilt, shame. Apparently the government has severe bipolar personality disorder and we're in a very abusive relationship with them.


----------



## devilh212 (Feb 2, 2013)

duuude ur seriously wrong with this. carbon filters might be expensive but are a long term investment. get a rhino 4" and u wont have to worry about any smell for the best part of 2 years. bet u spend more on shitty carbon sheets at 5er a pop than u would just spending 100 bucks on a decent odour control system.


----------



## Nol (Feb 2, 2013)

Tell them None of ther fucking Buisness


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 2, 2013)

It's your darkroom for photography. Or, better yet, paint the outer and tell all that it's a new play tent for your kids. Please, don't tell my kids because it's a surprise and I haven't shown them yet!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 2, 2013)

You can not be evicted for any medical condition that you may have. If you grow marijuana legally then a landlord will have a hard, almost impossible, time getting you evicted. As long as the rental isn't being destructed and is returned in comparable, or better, condition then you are good to go. They'll have to take you to court and once you show that you're legal then the judge will have no basis for an eviction. Afterwards, they'll probably award you court costs if you've requested it in a counter suit. Anyone else, it's not their business. My motto....for everyone you show or tell, there are ten that know of it's existence.


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 3, 2013)

Tell them to mind there own business then dish out a few chuck Norris fly kicks to make your point ; )


----------



## irie230 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tell whomever asks that it is a Sexual Torture chamber and it looks like it is the right size for them. I hope to GOD, in seeing you are in California, HE doesn't take you up on your offer. lol.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 3, 2013)

If you're trying to hide from peeps that don't know you too well or even so. Say it's a Vocal recording booth


----------



## hacksaw23 (Feb 3, 2013)

I use some actual vegs and say iam gardening.


----------

